
Film Student Let Thief Steal His Phone, Tracked Him to Create This Short Film - Brajeshwar
http://petapixel.com/2016/12/16/film-student-let-thief-steal-phone-tracked-create-short-film/
======
arntatis
I'd be interested in mass producing these phones and measuring distributions
of times before a phone is stolen in different cities in the world.

------
joshmn
I just watched this after seeing it on Reddit. It is absolutely mesmerizing
and I wish it was a feature-length documentary.

------
dan1234
The referenced Reddit thread, for anyone interested:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/5iknmp/a_film_stude...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/5iknmp/a_film_student_let_a_thief_steal_his_smartphone/)

